# Spawn 2, 3, 4: hmpk x hm, combtail x ct, pk x hmpk



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Never did a spawn log before but I figured I should! These guys were born around early july, late june.

Spawn 2 - 







x








I'll be honest..I THINK thats the mom. They have her topline. I had a 10g with a failed spawn, dad let the nest fall apart, ate the eggs, or something. So I removed them and let the tank sit for a month w/o any attention because I didn't feel like cleaning it. Once I decided to, I noticed tiny fry in there oh man!!!! There were a lot of runty ones who were dying but the biggest ones- only a few managed to make it. They still seem to be kinda stunted and smaller than spawn 3 in general. I'm seeing some reduced webbing which is confusing me, is that typical for fry from non CT parents? 



















around 5-6 weeks


Spawn 3 - 








Younger photo of dad, but his tail rays grew out a lot longer since the photo. Dads a red loss betta, his mom had some red in her fins..I see it in some fry. But I'm getting really light/colourless fry from this which is interesting.This spawn was an experiment in seeing how fish would do outside. I just put the 2 in a ~10g tub outside with floaters. Fed sparingly. After a few weeks, I took what fish I could catch inside and put them with spawn 2. Theres still a few left outside, I caught 3 today. They are smaller than the ones inside, but still fat tummies.

These photos are from today! A mix of 2 and 3.









The combs are a lot longer bodied/bigger tailed than the hmpk mix who are stouter and very round. I'm not entirely sure what that greyish/clearblack colouration is.

Spawn 4 -








Blue/orange dragon with an all blue girl.They spawned aug 1 so the babies hatched a few days after that.









They are still larvae so whatever! not interesting.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get them to eat nonlive foods. Nothing live today, just threw in decaps (which they dont like) and kens fry food (which they still spit out). I see sooommme fish eating it so I hope they catch on.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I just realized this is in the totally wrong forum >< can I get it moved?


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Not much change really, but I netted a few out for better shots.









2 fish in there have 2 photos









and these guys are still teeny!


----------



## Croz711 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those CT are beautiful! I have two pairs that I'm trying to breed right now... do you have any suggestions that might make breeding them easier for a first timer?


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I think other folks would have easier advice.. these CTs were pretty easy, placed the male in a 13g bin with half a styrofoam cup, some floater plants. Female floated so he could see and released 1-2 days later, eggs came quick! He wasnt very aggressive and didn't chase her constantly, a few tail nips though but shes healed since then. I have more luck when the water is still.. can be hard to get going with a filter running ime.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cool fish and the frys look like they are all doing mighty fine. Thanks for sharing Vier.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

a less washed out color update, Im usually grabbing shots of the same ol fish cuz they are the biggest and swim mid to top vs the smaller ones who like staying on the bottom or hidden in the moss

I like the difference in blue between the combs and the plakats but I admit I like the PK blue more


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I'm gunna quit with combtails next..as cool as I think they are, I have extensive ray curling in the male in my OP which is pretty unslightly.  Maybe CTPK in the future. My waters pretty low in pH, kH, and gH..so I dunno.









heres five babies from tonight
What do you think about the PK tails? theres that web reduction looking part there, not sure if normal. Top would be a male, the bottom left one looks to be female. she has a little trouble swimming.

The combs are on the right, the bottom 2 are the biggest and one runt to compare.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

the female from the first spawn has very slight web reduction/combing on her fin, could explain the reduction in the fry.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Decided to break down my outside bin and clean it out, and see what I had left. Just one betta:









Then I looked in the bin sitting next to it - never put any fish in it, but I threw a crayfish in there a few days ago. Saw a lil fish face right up against the plastic!! So I netted this guy out..I'm surprised. Never ever tossed food in because I didnt know he was in there, and he is one of the biggest fish so far. Unfort. hes deformed too in the spine, not sure what happened..maybe naturally, or injured him when I grabbed some plants to transfer over. Hes also got really nice color compared to the rest of the combtails!! Fin damage might have been from the crayfish









he doesnt look like hes getting blue uniformly on his scales but I guess mom doesnt either..


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I love watching them get their colors going.  So cute!


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont have many pk babies to show at all, but these 2 are starting to get the white edging that mom had- along with that reduced webbing. fins are starting to grow out though, those longfin genes instead









lovely, but has swimming issues- ...bladder maybe? has trouble staying horizontal and flutters a lot









love love love this one. those fins are really lengthening up now

I dont think they have 180 though :*(


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

in the plakatmix, I saw that they were getting butterflying in the fins... now check it!




































Swim bladder girl









the male from the previous post too


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Looking good!! Im especially lovin that last guy. Cant wait to see how he matures


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

He has a super rounded anal fin like mom, dont know if I like it... mom also had those raggedly bunched up finnage and so far it makes the babies look like combtails/halfsuns.. i wonder how that will turn out!


----------

